# compile the R failed with Flang in freeBSD



## freyone (May 18, 2021)

my configure for R language is `./configure --with-x=no --prefix=/usr/local/R`, after comfigure and start make and report:

```
flang -fvisibility=hidden -fpic  -g  -c bsplvd.f -o bsplvd.o
flang -fvisibility=hidden -fpic  -g  -c bvalue.f -o bvalue.o
flang -fvisibility=hidden -fpic  -g  -c bvalus.f -o bvalus.o
flang -fvisibility=hidden -fpic  -g  -c loessf.f -o loessf.o
flang -fvisibility=hidden -fpic  -g  -c ppr.f -o ppr.o
/tmp/ppr-d8d1ae.ll:12833:17: error: expected metadata type
!138 = distinct !DICommonBlock(scope: !64, declaration: !143, name: "pprpar")

1 error generated.
*** Error code 1

Stop.
```
who ported R in freeBSD successfully?


----------



## SirDice (May 18, 2021)

math/R


----------



## freyone (May 18, 2021)

pkg seach rlang and find useful R package ，R language have been intalled succecefully


----------

